# cable de sony ericsson



## gonzalo131188 (Ene 10, 2008)

hola migos forogenicos necesito como realizar una adaptacion para mi cable de sony ericsson z500 para que funcione (es generico)
y como hago de reparar uno de los alambritos del interior del auricular del mismo si tienen diagramas mejor saludoos


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 16, 2008)

hola a mi tambien me vino fallado un auricular


----------

